# 2 1/2" thick solid Mahogany doors



## M71 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all,

We have a client who has requested we produce French doors in solid genuine mahogany finished thickness to be 2 1/2"

That's thicker than we have ever made doors before and I'm concerned about the stability of such thick wood.

Much appreciate any comments.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

I would be concerned, too. It would be better to go with a stave core construction, even if the core was made from mahogany.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

That's only 3/4" thicker than standard. I would glue up pieces of mahogany, rather than use a slab. That way any warpage will be limited.


----------



## M71 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks fellas - will be going with gluing up 2 pieces of mahogany to get the thickness.

Appreciate your input.


----------

